# My Collection *hides*



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 14, 2005)

I've only started buying MAC in Dec 04, so almost a year!

Sorry for the crappy pics, it's kinda dark in my house, my boyfriend is sick & sleeping so I didn't want to turn a ton of lights on and wake him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's my treasured MAC stuff only...





eyeshadow quads





eyeshadow pots





Lipglass/Lustreglass etc...






Now here's the entire collection...lots of drugstore stuff besides my Bare Escentuals foundation and blushes





my face stuff









My non MAC eyeshadows





my non MAC lipglosses





and this is where it all gets kept





Thanks for looking! I know it's still a pretty boring collection, but I think I have a few great pieces and I treasure everything I have..even *gasp* my drugstore stuff!!
XOXO
<3


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 15, 2005)

boring?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HARDLY! u have some great stuff girlie =)


----------



## niecypiecy (Oct 15, 2005)

I LOVE your storage thingy - where is it from?


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 
_I LOVE your storage thingy - where is it from?_

 
I got it at Target. It's one of those things that goes over the toilet. I bought it last year, I know they don't have this exact one anymore but they do have different styles now. I had to put it together, but it was only $20!!!


----------



## breathless (Oct 15, 2005)

giiirl. theres no shame in loving your drugstore stuff! i do the same!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 17, 2005)

Lovely collection and I love the storage cabinet.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow, you have only been buying since 2004?! That's a big collection.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_Wow, you have only been buying since 2004?! That's a big collection._

 
Haha! No, I've only been buying MAC since 2004. I've always bought alot of makeup, but never would pay more then drugstore prices until last year when I found the magic of MAC and other higher end brands...that and now I make more money then i used too


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 18, 2005)

** cough cough ** only since Dec last year! *faints* my goodness girl, that is one really nice collection you got there! i'm up to 6 months with mac and mine is no way even near 1/2 of your collection!! that is a really fantastic collecction


----------



## user3 (Oct 18, 2005)

Whoa! Nice collection!


----------



## NJDes (Oct 18, 2005)

*drool*
I hope my collection gets to be as big as yours someday.


----------



## user4 (Oct 18, 2005)

u got some good stuff girl... what the hell r u talkin bout boring...


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 19, 2005)

Haha, thanks everyone. I guess my stash isn't that boring! I just look sometimes at other girls collection and they have so much more...
I love showing the comparison pics of my collection to other girls bigger collections to my boyfriend...now he doesn't think i'm crazy for all the stuff I have.
Mission Accomplished!!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Oct 22, 2005)

aww....i like how u showed the thing that its kept in...cute.

ur collection is amazing!


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 24, 2005)

Could've sworn I posted here...that is an excellent collection you have! The storage thingy is really cool too.


----------



## dreams (Oct 24, 2005)

HECK!!!!!!!!!!! I love your collection!!!!!!!!!!!!! Some REALLY nice colours!!!! 

BORING???????????? You shoud see mine!!!! Probably die of boredom before I'd get it out.....


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks Guys, in the past few weeks I've added more and more stuff! I love how it's growing and I always need "something"


----------



## peike (Nov 10, 2005)

i also do not understand why hide? It is one nice collection


----------



## lindseylouike (Feb 5, 2006)

I really like your m/u storage unit.


----------



## laurenmo88 (Feb 6, 2006)

whoa whoa whoa what are those highligher-shade pencils i see in picture one? i dont believe ive seen those before


----------



## sasse142 (Feb 6, 2006)

you have an awesome collection!


----------



## Isis (Feb 6, 2006)

You've got alot of great stuff


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 6, 2006)

I love your eyeshadows!!! I'm so jealous!!! If you have time, can u please list them all!!?


----------



## user2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice collection hunni!!


How do you like She-Laq?


----------



## stacey (Feb 6, 2006)

i love where you keep your makeup. it's so organized!


----------



## afterglow (Feb 7, 2006)

I love your storage!  It looks so neat and modern!  And nice collection!  I love the quads!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Nice collection hunni!!


How do you like She-Laq?_

 
It's okay, I used to use it alot but only when lining my upper eyes with black liner...before I found out about Revlon Colorstay liquid eyeliner. So, now it just sits in my makeup bin...

Thanks everyone!! Since these pics we're taken I've gotten alot of new stuff...I'll have to update soon


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 8, 2006)

You Have A Great Collection And Why Hide, Your Stuff Rocks Hard!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 8, 2006)

I do looove that storage box from Target --- you now have me trying to figure out where to put it in my tiny bathroom


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_I do looove that storage box from Target --- you now have me trying to figure out where to put it in my tiny bathroom_

 
It's called an Etagere (or something) and it goes above the toilet. They sell them everywhere and all different styles. This was a collection that came out in 2004 and unfortunately I haven't seem them in Target for quite some time now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But they do have different ones!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Feb 8, 2006)

My goodness woman. I looooove everything you have! I want,i want haha


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

great!!!


----------



## __nini (Feb 26, 2006)

your lovely collection screams ONE THING AT ME...

 "YOU NEED A JOB!"  


 LMFAOooo. =) im having fun lusting over all these large MAC collections!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 4, 2006)

very good


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------

